# Casual Pet?



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I don't think I'm ready yet to have a pigeon pet full time, but also I don't want to put them in cages, as I would feel guilty for trapping them there  

Do any of you have pigeons that visit you regularly where all you need to do is feed them?

If so, what food and drink do I give them, and how?

pigeons haven't visted me for some time, I live quite high up, but they occasionly come, I thought if I lkeave some type of food, it might attract them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi LP,

I have an apartment with balcony and have had many pigeons visit over the years. In fact, I have several who roost here overnight. I have also had them nest in or behind plant tubs and raise youngsters - so beware pigeons making themselves at home  .

I have to say that pigeons are not appreciated here by some of the residents, and the freeholders. I'd quietly check out if there are likely to be any problems - for the birds and for you - if they come to you regularly.

Bear in mind, too, that if pigeons are atracted (and food will eventually be spotted) then the number of little feathered visitors is likely to creep up and up over time.

All that said - pigeons are basically seed, legume and grain eaters so what I provide is a purpose mixed racing pigeon feed, occasionally supplemented by small unroasted & unsalted peanuts (smaller than what goes into the mesh bird feeders). Pigeon mix is fine if one can get it - I'm fortunate in that I have a pigeon feed supplier on the way back from where I work, so I can get a large sack to last a good few weeks.

A good alternative is 'mixed corn' - grain with some maize in it - which pet stores would probably have.

I usually just dump a jug of food out on the balcony floor, though if it is wet I will put it in either a plastic feeder (dome shaped with holes for em to put their heads to feed) or just a plant tray. I provide water for them each day. Any accessible container that won't get blown around in strong winds is fine - though I put down a good size plant tray so a couple at a time can bathe.

Pigeons poop prolifically, of course, so be prepared to clean up after them 

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

John_D said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> I have an apartment with balcony and have had many pigeons visit over the years. In fact, I have several who roost here overnight. I have also had them nest in or behind plant tubs and raise youngsters - so beware pigeons making themselves at home  .
> 
> ...



thanks John

do Wood Pigeons eat similiar food? or do they meany eat berries, because when I see them in gardens, they're always on trees eating the berry fruits 

The main problem is when the pigeons leave waste, they've already done it in the past, and we couldn't clean it, and its a thing i wouldn't want to do either.

damn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi again,

Woodpigeons do eat a lot of berries, some leaves, something called 'beech mast' which I presume is the fruit of the beech, buds, grass seeds, weed seeds, acorns - all sorts, in their natural environment.

For part of the year I get visits from a woodie and his mate (guess they stoke up in the breeding season) and they eat grain and peanuts from what I can see. Friend of mine in Clapham has woodies come to his garden, and they love peanuts. We have rescued woodies in our aviary (in Norfolk) and they eat the same mix as the other pigeons.

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

looks like I'll put some small peanuts outside for the pigeons, as they seem to like it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> I don't think I'm ready yet to have a pigeon pet full time, but also I don't want to put them in cages, as I would feel guilty for trapping them there
> 
> Hi LondonPigeon,
> 
> ...


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

good idea victor.

infact if we have heard from Red(someone has to know where the birds are) there might be quite a few birds that need a home.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i dont think i'd be able to look after pigeons 'full time' at least not yet,

but i think i'll jut leave the peanuts outside


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> i dont think i'd be able to look after pigeons 'full time' at least not yet,
> 
> but i think i'll jut leave the peanuts outside


That is a good start London Pigeon. My single one is a handful but he is worth it. Maybe later you can get one, as I am sure there will be one that will be needing home.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*If you were talking about Red the person*

and his birds they were all euthanized all 200 of them. Sorry to say but it is true. 

Andi


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

andinla said:


> and his birds they were all euthanized all 200 of them. Sorry to say but it is true.
> 
> Andi


 thats very sad


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I was thinking maybe a mouse would be nice to get, but they only live for 2 years, and everytime I see pictures and videos of pigeons, I just want to hug them they look so cute and cuddly, I love them

it's just ashame I have a fear of dirt and not wanting to clean the mess they make, becuase thats the main reason I dont have them as a pet.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi LP

You know, a rabbit would probably be the perfect pet for you.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi LP
> 
> You know, a rabbit would probably be the perfect pet for you.


I thought about them, but I realised that they can chew cables, and that can be dangerous, I also don't know if they communicate much with humans as they are always very scared

but pigeons dont seem to be scared


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi LP,

I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again:

If you want a low maintenance house pet, perhaps you could consider a guinea pig. They are large enough to cuddle, but they stay in a large cage most of the time. Their diet is simple, just guinea pig "pellets" and fresh vegetables. They usually do not require much vet care. Their urine is not smelly and their droppings are not smelly and just look like little black "beans." If you are interested, here is a forum you can check out...
www.cavymadness.com
....it's similar to Pigeon Talk, but is about guinea pigs.

Guinea pigs live usually at least 6 years and their poops are very neat and compact (looks like a small solid black "bean") and don't smell at all. You line the bottom of their cages w/ a good layer of cedar chips--they poop in their cages but you can just put a sprinkling of cedar chips to cover it up when they "go" and then just empty out, wipe down, and put a fresh layer of wood chips in about every three days to keep them super clean.

With guinea pigs, some are more tame and friendly than others....you should go to a pet shop that sells them and try to get a young one that doesn't seem too afraid of you. Then, if you spend a lot of time petting and handling him/her, it should become friendly with you. They also are great communicators---letting you know they want food, want to play, etc.---through a series of cute and funny noises that they make (they "chirp," "whistle," "purr," etc.)

Just something to consider because you seem to want a pet badly...I have one myself and they are very little trouble to have....

Here's a picture of my Cleo:


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Lin

they are quite cute and fluffy

I like that they are convenient and their waste is not much of a problem to clean, this is a big bonus

do you keep them in large cages, or can they wander the house? if they do, is it dangerous as they might bite cables?

I also dont know if they are as clever as pigeons, 

its becuase of the videos and pictures of pigeon pets I see on this site, that I want them more, because they're so cute


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep my cousin had a Guinea pig he was so cute and soft and when ever you rubbed his tummy he would make little purring kind of noises almost like a cat except more high lol and his name was Simon.

That would be a good pet for you Lp there quiet and dont smell but best they love to cuddle espeacaily when you get them as baby's.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Yep my cousin had a Guinea pig he was so cute and soft and when ever you rubbed his tummy he would make little purring kind of noises almost like a cat except more high lol and his name was Simon.
> 
> That would be a good pet for you Lp there quiet and dont smell but best they love to cuddle espeacaily when you get them as baby's.


thats cute

I always thought they looked a bit strange, maybe becuase they have big heads

I would feel guilty if a guinea pig was confined to a cage all its life


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> thats cute
> 
> I always thought they looked a bit strange, maybe becuase they have big heads
> 
> I would feel guilty if a guinea pig was confined to a cage all its life


Thats when you take them out lol you can even get them little leashes to bring them to the park and such and there big heads make them look cute lol but hey maybe you would want a hairless guinea pig Shur they are kinda cute they realy do look like mini pigs lol.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I defintely prefer animals with fur

I like the idea how I can give them fresh vegetables like lettuce and cut cucembers to eat

also what about fish? do fish interact with people? maybe they dont live for long like tropical fish or goldfish

but you cant really pet them or interact with them


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> do you keep them in large cages, or can they wander the house? if they do, is it dangerous as they might bite cables?


You keep them in a cage, most of the time. My cage is about 24 inches long, about 18 inches wide and about 30 inches high...the bottom of the cage is solid and resembles a large cat litter pan and the cage part attaches (w/ clips) on top of this. The very top (ceiling, so to speak) of the cage is on a hinge, so you can lift this part up for easy access.

They spend most of their time in the cage and it's not cruel, it's for their own good. It would be dangerous for them to be roaming around the house...it would be too easy for them to get stepped on or stuck/trapped in an odd place. And they are chewers, like rabbits, so they could electrocute themselves by chewing on wires. You can take them out and let them run around everyday for a little exercise and playtime while you supervise, but they don't mind being in the cage, it's their home. By the way, I keep mine on a nice decorative cabinet in the corner of my dining room. This way, she is always part of the "action" and never lonely for company.

If you are interested, you really should visit the forum cavymadness, it's a place just like Pigeon Talk and you don't have to join to view all the posts...it's chock full of info on their care, housing, etc. and very informative.

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> You keep them in a cage, most of the time. My cage is about 24 inches long, about 18 inches wide and about 30 inches high...the bottom of the cage is solid and resembles a large cat litter pan and the cage part attaches (w/ clips) on top of this. The very top (ceiling, so to speak) of the cage is on a hinge, so you can lift this part up for easy access.
> 
> They spend most of their time in the cage and it's not cruel, it's for their own good. It would be dangerous for them to be roaming around the house...it would be too easy for them to get stepped on or stuck/trapped in an odd place. And they are chewers, like rabbits, so they could electrocute themselves by chewing on wires. You can take them out and let them run around everyday for a little exercise and playtime while you supervise, but they don't mind being in the cage, it's their home. By the way, I keep mine on a nice decorative cabinet in the corner of my dining room. This way, she is always part of the "action" and never lonely for company.
> 
> ...



thanks Lin I will look at that forum


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> I defintely prefer animals with fur
> 
> I like the idea how I can give them fresh vegetables like lettuce and cut cucembers to eat
> 
> ...



I have some fish actualy fish can actualy be very neat like i have some bettas that follow my hand and when i stick my finger in the tank they nibble on it but i realy love BIG fish the best there was a giant cat fish at the pet store I almost bought him untill i learned that i need a tank lol maybe when i move soon enough.

But they are intresting to watch and see how they chase each other.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> thanks Lin I will look at that forum



Good, you will enjoy looking at it.....but, just want to warn you, these people are "crazy" into guinea pigs, the way we are here about pigeons.....and some of them have some very elaborate cage "setups" that they've built themselves, etc. Don't let that scare you, thinking that you would have to have such a large setup. The cage accomodations that I've already described to you (the one I have) is perfectly fine for them and does not take up too much room.

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Good, you will enjoy looking at it.....but, just want to warn you, these people are "crazy" into guinea pigs, the way we are here about pigeons.....and some of them have some very elaborate cage "setups" that they've built themselves, etc. Don't let that scare you, thinking that you would have to have such a large setup. The cage accomodations that I've already described to you (the one I have) is perfectly fine for them and does not take up too much room.
> 
> Linda


thanks Lin

also are Guineas cheap animals to look after?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

christina11 said:


> I have some fish actualy fish can actualy be very neat like i have some bettas that follow my hand and when i stick my finger in the tank they nibble on it but i realy love BIG fish the best there was a giant cat fish at the pet store I almost bought him untill i learned that i need a tank lol maybe when i move soon enough.
> 
> But they are intresting to watch and see how they chase each other.


I've always liked exotic tropic fish as they can have beautiful colours

its just that they dont interact anywhere as much as pigeons or guineas and that would be ashame


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LondonPigeon said:


> thanks Lin
> 
> also are Guineas cheap animals to look after?


Yes, I think the costs are reasonable...I think the biggest cost would be the initial outlay in buying the guinea pig and the cage. I don't remember all the exact prices, but these are approximate (in US dollars).

Guinea Pig - between 15 and 25 dollars 
Cage - about 40 dollars
You also need a small, heavy bowl for the food (they eat guinea pig pellets), and also a water bottle that clips and hangs from the side of the cage...I would say these things probably cost only about 3 dollars each. I also have a little plastic house inside the cage that resembles an igloo, it's called a "pigloo" (LOL) and that is for when they feel like hiding and being by themselves, but it's not really a necessity...it cost around 10 dollars.

After this initial outlay, I think they're very cheap to own. Their food is maybe 5 dollars for a 5 lb bag of pellets which will last for weeks, and then just fresh vegetable, like lettuce, carrots, green beans, etc...but you don't feed them a lot of these things, so it's not expensive. Also, the only other thing you need to buy regularly is the cedar chips for the bottom of the cage. This is usually 3 dollars for a large package and I find that I go through one package every week and a half. I've been keeping guinea pigs for 11 years now, and only once did one require a vet visit (that can be expensive, since they are considered an "exotic"), but like I said, only once in 11 years is not a bad track record...they seem to be hardy little animals.

Linda

PS .... Some pet stores will give you the guinea pig for free when you purchase the cage setup.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Lin

they seem to be very cheap animals that are quite easy to look after, and convenient for a flat

are the cedar wood chips easy to find, and is it for them to walk on? also do you need to cut their nails?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

LP.

The cedar chips are their "litter," so to speak, like cat litter, since they "go" in their cages. I line the bottom of the cage w/ a thick layer of old newspaper, then put a good 2 inch layer of wood chips on top. When they urinate, the urine goes right through down to the bottom (absorbed by the newspaper) and the wood chips on top keep the guinea pig clean and fresh...I am able to find the cedar chips at most supermarkets, stores like Walmart and of course, pet stores.

Their nails do grow, and some of them do you a favor by biting their own nails to keep them short, but sometimes you need to trim them yourself. You can have the vet or a groomer do it, but you can do it yourself, but it is a "two-man" operation. One person has to hold the guinea pig up against them with the feet facing out, and the other person can just trim one foot at a time w/ a normal nailclipper. The guinea pig will yell like you're killing it while you do this, but it doesn't hurt them, and the whole thing takes less than a minute, every few months. Again, it might not even be necessary...I've had 3 guinea pigs over the years, and only one of them did not trim his own nails by biting them himself.

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Linda

I will need to look for information about other pets I could get

I still don't know if I will get a pet, but if I do, guinea pigs are a good choice becuase they're cute and cuddly, and they are also cheap and easy to look after, I like the thought of hand feeding them some vegetables

Are hamsters similiar?
I know mice are different and are more shy, they also only live up to 2 years


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi LP,

Guinea pigs make lovely pets. Most of them are friendly and gentle little creatures. Dwarf hamsters are also usually friendly, but many of the larger hamster breeds (not that they are really large) like the Syrian's tend to be very nippy.

Guinea pigs are especially endearing when they see their beloved human and stand up on their back legs and call with their little wheek-wheek-wheek sounds.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> Guinea pigs make lovely pets. Most of them are friendly and gentle little creatures. Dwarf hamsters are also usually friendly, but many of the larger hamster breeds (not that they are really large) like the Syrian's tend to be very nippy.
> 
> ...


they sound really cute


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

for people who live in flats and dont have gardens

what do you do when your animals die? 

becuase I wouldnt be able to bury them in a garden, as I dont have one


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi LP,

We have pet cemeteries here, where they can be buried, or your local veternarian will also deal with the remains, such as cremation and burial.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> We have pet cemeteries here, where they can be buried, or your local veternarian will also deal with the remains, such as cremation and burial.


that's nice

I will need to look around for other types of pets


----------

